
High Speed Rail from Sacramento to San Francisco - sideshowmel
Why hasn&#x27;t this happened yet? I&#x27;ve heard stories of people
paying to fly into the Bay Area from Sacramento by helicopter daily. If housing is so ridiculous in the Bay Area, why not expand the metro area?
======
valiant-comma
Can't speak to the planned high-speed rail project, however Amtrak's Capitol
Corridor is a decent solution in the meantime, especially for commuters that
don't go in every day. Sac to SF (via Richmond/BART) takes just over 2 hours,
and the trains have desks, WiFi, etc. If you live near Suisun/Fairfield, it's
about 90 minutes.

